# Guys making up for small dicks?



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Follow on from the Chav thread? :chuckle:


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

FRRACER said:


> Follow on from the Chav thread? :chuckle:


Naturally. 

Launch control on narrow public roads with bystanders. Chav written all over it.
Mostly tends to be asian drivers here in the streets of London who like to put on a "show", maybe its cultural. (note, I said "mostly"). Small Penis Syndrome is probably what it is.

Im asian, so I can say the above, right?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

AdnanK said:


> Naturally.
> 
> Launch control on narrow public roads with bystanders. Chav written all over it.
> Mostly tends to be asian drivers here in the streets of London who like to put on a "show", maybe its cultural.
> ...



That's just pure stupidity. Looks like east London.

Yeah your making a correct statement nothing wrong with that  

Plus the clowns have got their number plates on full view.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

FRRACER said:


> That's just pure stupidity. Looks like east London.
> 
> Yeah your making a correct statement nothing wrong with that
> 
> Plus the clowns have got their number plates on full view.


You quoted me before I finished editing


----------



## Poppaboost (Dec 11, 2013)

Think the police will have a field day when they see this!


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Poppaboost said:


> Think the police will have a field day when they see this!


Rightly so.

I'm guilty as the next guy when it comes to driving like a tit sometimes, but that's on dual carriages/Motorways with minimal traffic. I don't condone nor excuse it. 

But launching your car like that on the street with bystanders is pure and simple "Showing off, massaging your penis" kind of shit. It's a shame that in most cases it's associated with young Asian drivers, here in London at least.

Go to an Asian wedding, and you're pretty certain to see what I mean.


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Some forum members on there I'm sure.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Hazza said:


> Some forum members on there I'm sure.


Yup, spotted them.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Oh dear.

The fast and furious special there.
Was that some sort of usual gathering, whats with most the crowd running around trying to record with their phones.


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

All for the benefit of what was mostly kids :nervous:
J


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Rocky !!! There's the little d1ck from mayfair driving your old car with your plate on it ...


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Small dicks?

Nah, I'd say massive COCKS!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Kringe Developments just had to be in the video clip didn't they?! 

All those captured in the clip are a bunch of retards. So embarrassing.


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Now I know why the 'chavved up GTR' thread was started!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, that's got to be London.

Ideal video for the chav thread there. :chuckle:
Including the number plates.
Not sure how driving around with a rear plate saying X ROBOT X is relatively legal...

Plates may be on view, but do the police actually care considering they have not seen it in person?
I doubt it's worth the paperwork.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

MattGTR750 said:


> Rocky !!! There's the little d1ck from mayfair driving your old car with your plate on it ...


Hahaha...

Yes guys - LETS BE VERY CLEAR about my number plate in this video! It WAS my car and was sold on. I believe through the trade it has ended up with the Mayfair boys. The plate was removed shortly after sale and is now on retention under my name! I have heard from various people that this TWAT is still driving around with my plate on his new car???? How the hell does that work??? Surely he must have passed an ANPR Traffic car at some point????

Oh - and some may have said my car was chavved up in my possession as I had it wrapped in Satin Red! BUT WTF has this guy done to it now??????? LMFAO! Now it just looks as if it has rolled out of Halfords!!! :chuckle:


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

G2GUV said:


> I have heard from various people that this TWAT is still driving around with my plate on his new car???? How the hell does that work??? Surely he must have passed an ANPR Traffic car at some point????
> :


Surely you'd want to let the Police know this..I know I would.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

G2GUV said:


> Hahaha...
> 
> Yes guys - LETS BE VERY CLEAR about my number plate in this video! It WAS my car and was sold on. I believe through the trade it has ended up with the Mayfair boys. The plate was removed shortly after sale and is now on retention under my name! I have heard from various people that this TWAT is still driving around with my plate on his new car???? How the hell does that work??? Surely he must have passed an ANPR Traffic car at some point????
> 
> Oh - and some may have said my car was chavved up in my possession as I had it wrapped in Satin Red! BUT WTF has this guy done to it now??????? LMFAO! Now it just looks as if it has rolled out of Halfords!!! :chuckle:


This is the same pr1ck that was claiming 850 on standard engine and turbo!!

He's full of sh1t ... He drives around London in the companies cars all the time until they sell.

The car would be in the trade so maybe he has trade plates would that be allowed? In his argument he will say he hasn't received paperwork yet?!


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

X ROBOT X is auto torques car - there a trader on here!


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes I think I should now that I have seen this video! I sent him a message a little while ago so I thought he would have taken them off now. 

I take it that the non-emergency number 101 is my best bet?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MattGTR750 said:


> X ROBOT X is auto torques car - there a trader on here!


And I suspect that's not the real number plate.
I just can't work out what it's supposed to be. :chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Other lesson here, before you sell do the paperwork and take your plate off!


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

MattGTR750 said:


> This is the same pr1ck that was claiming 850 on standard engine and turbo!!
> 
> He's full of sh1t ... He drives around London in the companies cars all the time until they sell.
> 
> The car would be in the trade so maybe he has trade plates would that be allowed? In his argument he will say he hasn't received paperwork yet?!


He definitely HAS received paperwork!!!! No questions...

TRADE PLATES will have to be placed ONTOP of the vehicles Registration Plates for them to even slightly excuse displaying a false/outdated registration. And they are for trade use only!!!

I'm getting more and more pis*ed off as I am writing this! Does anyone know these people at Mayfair???????


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

CT17 said:


> And I suspect that's not the real number plate.
> I just can't work out what it's supposed to be. :chuckle:


XR08 OTX


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

MattGTR750 said:


> X ROBOT X is auto torques car - there a trader on here!


You mean XR08 OTX.

Edit - Beaten to it


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

I believe it works like this at mayfair... Two owners, then this little rich kid called Jack who is a 'shareholder' he just drives the cars making out they are his and as soon as they sell he goes into a different car. I'd never buy a car from them due to the level of abuse the cars take, no mechanical sympathy from this little [email protected] and the mythical power figures.

I'm sure they drive on trade plates although never displayed at meets like this.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

G2GUV said:


> Yes I think I should now that I have seen this video! I sent him a message a little while ago so I thought he would have taken them off now.
> 
> I take it that the non-emergency number 101 is my best bet?


Yes, I wouldn't chance it mate. Especially with these videos floating around.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Other lesson here, before you sell do the paperwork and take your plate off!


Fair point! I would usually have done this - but the decision to sell the car was pretty last minute and I was selling it to a trader that I know.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Very embarassing, i live and drive in London and feel these other drivers are giving all modified jap car owners in London a bad name, best to stay away from these types of meets.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Does anyone know how long ago this meet was and where? Need this info to pass onto the police regarding my number plate?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

G2GUV said:


> Hahaha...
> 
> Yes guys - LETS BE VERY CLEAR about my number plate in this video! It WAS my car and was sold on. I believe through the trade it has ended up with the Mayfair boys. The plate was removed shortly after sale and is now on retention under my name! I have heard from various people that this TWAT is still driving around with my plate on his new car???? How the hell does that work??? Surely he must have passed an ANPR Traffic car at some point????
> 
> Oh - and some may have said my car was chavved up in my possession as I had it wrapped in Satin Red! BUT WTF has this guy done to it now??????? LMFAO! Now it just looks as if it has rolled out of Halfords!!! :chuckle:


Indeed looks fully chavved and has got your name all over it... Sorry state the GTR image is in with people like this.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Here another :chuckle:


----------



## AnilS (Mar 9, 2014)

Think it's time to sell up 

The Asian guys being bankrolled?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

G2GUV said:


> Fair point! I would usually have done this - but the decision to sell the car was pretty last minute and I was selling it to a trader that I know.


To be fair, I did the same.
When I sold my car to Matt I left my 3 GTR plate on it until the docs came through.

Had people sending me messages asking why I never told them why I was at Santa Pod. :chuckle:

Fortunately he's a decent guy.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

samgtr said:


> Very embarassing, i live and drive in London and feel these other drivers are giving all modified jap car owners in London a bad name, best to stay away from these types of meets.


Yes, I purposely avoided a tunnel run a year or two back.
Next day it was all over the local press in the borough I work in, slagging off the runners, mentioning stunt driving (?) etc...
Wouldn't have done me any good to have a picture of my car all over the local press!
I provide transport services to the council... :runaway:


----------



## b4l81 (Jun 29, 2012)

G2GUV said:


> Does anyone know how long ago this meet was and where? Need this info to pass onto the police regarding my number plate?


think it was the the Gumball 3000 gathering new maldon krispy kremes....


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Haha, yeah there were a lot of people coming up to me calling me CT17 or Richard lol think id only had the car a week or two at that point?? 

I'd be annoyed with your dealer friend Rocky for letting the car get into the wrong hands whilst displaying your plate ...


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

And it's still your avatar pic Matt. 

<---------

:bowdown1: :chuckle:


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Just had a look through some old text messages and I believe this was the 11th May - Krispy kremes gumball meet Essex (new Maldon)


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wooooppsss I didn't even notice that lol changed for a newer pic


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Twats


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

G2GUV said:


> Does anyone know how long ago this meet was and where? Need this info to pass onto the police regarding my number plate?


It was 11th May the meet, had an invite. Didn't go.

Corresponds as well with the video going up on the 12th the day after.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

AnilS said:


> Think it's time to sell up
> 
> The Asian guys being bankrolled?


+1 now that video does make them look chav..... gonna buy a porker.

or maybe a supra FT1


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Gave up after 1 minute of watching it!! 
Chavy to say the least


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

So the other thread is about Chavving your car so as your dick fits in it and this thread is about the Dicks that "drive" the chav cars LOL


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

It's worse, they're not just Chavs, they're Chavs with "Small Penis Syndrome"


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

AdnanK said:


> Naturally.
> 
> Launch control on narrow public roads with bystanders. Chav written all over it.
> Mostly tends to be asian drivers here in the streets of London who like to put on a "show", maybe its cultural. (note, I said "mostly"). *Small Penis Syndrome is probably what it is.*
> ...


HaHaHaHaaaaaaaaaaaaaHHHHHHHHHaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:chuckle:

:runaway::runaway: BBC News - Condoms 'too big' for Indian men


----------



## AnilS (Mar 9, 2014)

Stark comment :GrowUp:


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

bobwoolmer said:


> HaHaHaHaaaaaaaaaaaaaHHHHHHHHHaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:chuckle:
> 
> :runaway::runaway: BBC News - Condoms 'too big' for Indian men


Seen that before lol.

Not everyone who's classed as Asian is Indian, for reference my grandparents are from Iran.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

This is out side Kryspy Kremes at New Maldon.. 
I go to American Muscle meets there.
We was all young once and all done silly things.
opcorn:


----------



## The Cat (Apr 30, 2014)

goldgtr35 said:


> This is out side Kryspy Kremes at New Maldon..
> I go to American Muscle meets there.
> We was all young once and all done silly things.
> opcorn:


+ 1


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

bobwoolmer said:


> HaHaHaHaaaaaaaaaaaaaHHHHHHHHHaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:chuckle:
> 
> :runaway::runaway: BBC News - Condoms 'too big' for Indian men


I don't know where they got their info from... It's all lies!


----------



## swoody123 (Apr 19, 2014)

goldgtr35 said:


> This is out side Kryspy Kremes at New Maldon..
> I go to American Muscle meets there.
> We was all young once and all done silly things.
> opcorn:


second this..5 mins from my house..full of very expensive cars driven badly..


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

goldgtr35 said:


> This is out side Kryspy Kremes at New Maldon..
> I go to American Muscle meets there.
> We was all young once and all done silly things.
> opcorn:


Yes, but for a lot of us, it was before camera phones and the internet so there is no lasting record of us being twats


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

I know,, but heat of the moment, who give a fu// about a I phone,
There won't be a person on here that hasn't broken the speed limit in the last week,
People do silly thing at different times in life, but too many judgemental people about,, I'm not saying this is right or wrong,
But people shouldn't throw stones in green houses,
I've been there on American muscle days and 70k.worth of cars coming out the car park sideway,, looks fantastic, I trundle out in my mustang burbling away,
I know what can happen in a second, but other don't consider the bigger picture.

Didn't really want to get involved in this but too late now


Goldie


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think it's totally crazy behaviour. It's one thing coming out of a car park sideways when you're not near pedestrians but I am sure I could see pedestrians who had nothing to do with the meet running out of the way of these idiots. 
Police must be not interested in London I guess, poor old Dean got a warning in Weymouth for his car revving as he was down shifting. Different world!


----------



## skid (Jun 22, 2008)

Thats a whole bunch of one cells in motion.


----------



## samdehaan (Apr 15, 2014)

Will64 said:


> I think it's totally crazy behaviour. It's one thing coming out of a car park sideways when you're not near pedestrians but I am sure I could see pedestrians who had nothing to do with the meet running out of the way of these idiots.


just to point out, the launch controls were a the start of the slipway that joins the motorway.. The one clip you can see of the gentleman 'running' out of the way was due to him walking across the road without waiting for the light to turn red. 

the kids asked for a launch so we did a little one for them and cut out at about 50ish before we hit the first cameras on the motorway.
It was all a bit of fun at a car meet, every car that pulled out of krispy kreme found themselves doing the same thing, from Aventador's to Fiesta's.. maybe just a spur of the moment thing... sorry to upset chaps :bowdown1:


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

There's a car meet then there's this.... Just hope the police get hold of it.

Don't get me wrong I'm no saint but **** me there's kids, elderly and babies in pushchairs.... Not really the right time and place.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

samdehaan said:


> just to point out, the launch controls were a the start of the slipway that joins the motorway.. The one clip you can see of the gentleman 'running' out of the way was due to him walking across the road without waiting for the light to turn red.
> 
> the kids asked for a launch so we did a little one for them and cut out at about 50ish before we hit the first cameras on the motorway.
> It was all a bit of fun at a car meet, every car that pulled out of krispy kreme found themselves doing the same thing, from Aventador's to Fiesta's.. maybe just a spur of the moment thing... sorry to upset chaps :bowdown1:


But Adnan wants to know if you got a small dick.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*Stu*



goldgtr35 said:


> I know,, but heat of the moment, who give a fu// about a I phone,
> There won't be a person on here that hasn't broken the speed limit in the last week,
> People do silly thing at different times in life, but too many judgemental people about,, I'm not saying this is right or wrong,
> But people shouldn't throw stones in green houses,
> ...


LOL you'll be getting yourself a reputation like mine Stu !!!:chuckle:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

15delux said:


> There's a car meet then there's this.... Just hope the police get hold of it.


I'm sure they will...


----------



## yourdad (May 27, 2014)

your one of them adnan :GrowUp:


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Life's full of risk, let's hope our roads don't turn into a do-gooder's paradise where all cars are limited and fun is banned! 

I was up Cheddar Gorge on Sunday evening, parked up in one of the large lay-bys and watching the boy racers hurtling up and down the gorge road sideways, a tad dangerous yes, but loads of smiles.


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

15delux said:


> There's a car meet then there's this.... Just hope the police get hold of it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I'm no saint but **** me there's kids, elderly and babies in pushchairs.... Not really the right time and place.


Totally agree mate, I was expecting to see someone get run over at that crossing.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Before I had the GTR I had a M3.... we had a meet with the other M forum members at the same location.... no one and I mean no one did anything remotely close to this.
That video was a disaster waiting to happen. Lucky for them that they didn't hurt anyone pedestrians.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah but M3's don't have the "Special" qualities that a GTR has


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Steve said:


> Yeah but M3's don't have the "Special" qualities that a GTR has


lol.... mine wasn't to bad at around 630bhp


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Adnan, can this video be included in your thread?

Nissan Skyline R33 Drift Fail ace cafe london - YouTube

and what happens when things go wrong.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

FRRACER said:


> Adnan, can this video be included in your thread?
> 
> Nissan Skyline R33 Drift Fail ace cafe london - YouTube
> 
> and what happens when things go wrong.


Ouch..


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

No surprise that someone who drifts round a roundabout in normal traffic would try and run a crashed car with steam/smoke coming out of it.
Tuuwbo timer though :chuckle:
J


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

What a stupid place to drift! Right outside the Ace Café...really?! Isn't it supposed to be watched by PC plod for exactly this kind of behaviour? 




Next Bristol Meet (Date changed to 22nd June) http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/261905-gtroc-bristol-surrounding-area-meet-sunday-22nd-june-2014-a-2.html


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

What a plank lol


----------



## PeterB (Jun 15, 2014)

Pretty stupid behaviour all round.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Crafty_Blade said:


> What a stupid place to drift! Right outside the Ace Café...really?! Isn't it supposed to be watched by PC plod for exactly this kind of behaviour?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol.... recently there was a RS Owners meet there where one moron did something similar but he hit around 4 parked cars.:flame:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Thankfully I don't recognise the white R33 GTS-T acting like a twat, but the Police don't monitor the Ace Cafe 24/7 ... but the power of YOUTUBE means they can prosecute once they know :chuckle:


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

Glad this video was posted. Now people can understand where I am coming from when I am talking about chavs turning to GTRs as the car of choice. Ruining the image and giving genuine enthusiasts a bad name. FFS.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Caveman said:


> Glad this video was posted. Now people can understand where I am coming from when I am talking about chavs turning to GTRs as the car of choice. Ruining the image and giving genuine enthusiasts a bad name. FFS.



Is the car in question a GTR?


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

LiamGTR said:


> Is the car in question a GTR?


Nope. I believe that there, Sir, is a taxi.


Just popping out to get my..


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

AdnanK said:


> Nope. I believe that there, Sir, is a taxi.
> 
> 
> Just popping out to get my..



That was my point... 

*Sigh* *FacePalm*


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

LiamGTR said:


> That was my point...
> 
> *Sigh* *FacePalm*


I knew that was your point. Lighten up.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Yep ... more twats in Skylines ...


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

AdnanK said:


>



As the R35 just casually strolls by haha


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

The clips in London were certainly anti social and not very sensible, but I bet that sounded fantastic with the buildings on both sides....


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

God I'm glad I don't live near there. What absolute bell ends.

No wonder the residents get pissed off!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

KAT said:


> No surprise that someone who drifts round a roundabout in normal traffic would try and run a crashed car with steam/smoke coming out of it.
> Tuuwbo timer though :chuckle:
> J


Made me laugh when they said its on the turbo timer:chuckle:


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

It's OK, they are R33's...


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

AdnanK said:


>


Chavs and Skylines


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

some dude called lord aleem with his exotic collection of cars...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3YnngAUeVM


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

FRRACER said:


> some dude called lord aleem with his exotic collection of cars...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3YnngAUeVM


The only lord is Allah. He should be ashamed.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Saifskyline said:


> The only lord is Allah. He should be ashamed.


exactly


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Saifskyline said:


> The only lord is Allah. He should be ashamed.


Lord Lucan , Lord Vader, Lord Byron, Lord Finesse, Lord of the rings, Lord Sugar and Lord's 

That's just a few, I could go on....


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Saifskyline said:


> The only lord is Allah. He should be ashamed.





FRRACER said:


> exactly


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

im sure this is near my work in Chiswick, have defo seen the GUV number plate red /orange gtr around them sides


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Lord Aleems dad bought all those cars using dirty drug money ...


----------

